# chains for plowing



## jax833 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a 94 jeep wrangler that is lifted with 31x10.50's BFG mud on it. I put on a home plow by meyer and I plow about a 1/2 mile of gravel up at the cabin. it works pretty good; I just put her in 4wd low and slow and steady but there are a few spots in the yard with a grade and I decided to put on some chains this year. I picked a pair heavy duty v-bar chains, I wanted to chain up all the wheels but at $150 a pair I thought I would start off with just putting a pair on the back wheels? I started reading about this and some people are saying it could hurt my jeep by not chaining up all 4-wheels? is this true? of course I don't have the manuel for the jeep as it's 20-years old and with the searches I've done so far I can't find the answer, any ideas?
thanks,


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

That's what I would do. If you have problems steering, you could always throw some on the front and go slow, but I don't think you would need them.

I carry emergency strap on chains; have used them a few times. Is reassuring to have them in the truck. Have regular chains too, but have never used them.

Generally, if you have good winter tires, you should be fine.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There is a guy in the Jeep section, he is very good with these. He runs a counterweight in the rear. I think 500 pounds? With ballast and good tires, I do not think you would need the chains.


----------



## jax833 (Aug 26, 2017)

maybe I should have posted in the "jeep" section? i guess the main reason i wanted to put on some chains is because i have a few sections i plow with a slight grade and i spin out, so i figured the chains would help? the jeep never goes on the road so keeping it chained up isn't an issue. i had read that it is important to know if your 4wd should have chains on all 4-wheels as it could hurt the transfer case if you only place them on one set of tires, example: when the front is spinning and the rear isn't? could this be true? maybe i will just fork out the extra $150 and get another pair of v-bar chains and put them on the front tires? she should be pretty plow ready with all 4-wheels chained up? thanks,


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The primary reason for front chains is braking. If you really want the on the front, you could put lighter weight ones on just for gripping. If you're not worried about braking, then don't bother. 

Hsving chains on just the rears won't harm the drive train. I put chains on my rear tractor tires, but not on the fronts. Never caused a problem with the 4wd


----------



## jax833 (Aug 26, 2017)

the primary reason for me to chain up the jeep is traction, I'm just pushing a home plow in 4wd low @ about 3mph. slow & steady, I have some spots in the yard I spin out and get stuck, I hate it! the more traction the better!! I was just worried about messing with my old jeep and putting only one set of tires on after what I read..... no big deal, thanks for the imput. happy plowing


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Good tires, weight in the back. And if you still get stuck, have the wife get out and push.


----------



## jax833 (Aug 26, 2017)

funny! I think i'll take a note from my wheelin' days, maybe air down the tires a bit, that coupled with some decent chains will get ER done! if that doesn't work i'll pull the jeep out with the tractor


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

jax833 said:


> the primary reason for me to chain up the jeep is traction, I'm just pushing a home plow in 4wd low @ about 3mph. slow & steady, I have some spots in the yard I spin out and get stuck, I hate it! the more traction the better!! I was just worried about messing with my old jeep and putting only one set of tires on after what I read..... no big deal, thanks for the imput. happy plowing


You may be having traction issues because you may actually be going too slow. Obviously I'm not familiar with what you're plowing, and you should plow in whatever manner you're comfortable with.

It's easier to plow if you have momentum. I'm not talking about going fast, but faster than 3 mph. I'd keep it in 4hi instead of 4lo; I usually use 4lo only in the heavy wet stuff.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like the back end is light...counter weight it...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

needs counter weight....narrow tires give more traction...wide tires float on snow


dont know why this post split


----------

